

An Illustrated Guide to Git on Windows - zvikara
http://nathanj.github.com/gitguide/tour.html
This document is designed to show that using git on Windows is not a difficult process. In this guide, I will create a repository, make several commits, create a branch, merge a branch, search the commit history, push to a remote server, and pull from a remote server. The majority of this will be done using GUI tools.<p>Although this guide is targeted for use on Windows, the git gui tool works the same on all platforms. Because of this, git users on other platforms may find useful information here as well.
======
inklesspen
This is pretty useful, especially combined with the "Version control for
designers" article: <http://hoth.entp.com/output/git_for_designers.html>

------
iofthestorm
Nice, I've been pretty interested in git recently but since I use Windows
primarily (flame me all you want, but I actually like Windows) it seemed like
it wasn't worth the hassle. I will definitely have to try it now. I had
thought earlier msys-git was kind of unsupported so my only option was cygwin
but I guess that isn't so much of a problem if github seems to be endorsing
it.

~~~
mojombo
We've had a lot of people tell us that they're using Git on Windows with
msysgit. It provides everything you need to be productive with Git and the
install procedure is pretty slick. There's always room for improvement and a
TortoiseGit [1] is in the works too, though still quite alpha.

[1] <http://code.google.com/p/tortoisegit/>

~~~
dzorz
git-svn still doesn't work in msysgit.

~~~
iofthestorm
Ahh, that's a bit of a problem. That was something I was intending on using.
But I'll still check it out and hope for msysgit to improve in the future.

